# lava wash?



## thegoochking (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get a shirt to look like this? They call it a lava wash.

http://www.afflictionclothingstore.com/store/images/Scribe_Blck.jpg


----------



## thegoochking (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas of how i would be able get this look out of home withought contracting a dye-wash house?

they call it a lava wash: http://www.afflictionclothingstore.com/store/images/Scribe_Blck.jpg


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think you could get it done at home safely.


----------

